# I'm happy to report that ....



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lulu is ok!!!

Her blood panel is normal, even the liver enzymes. Her BATs are pre: 4.1, should be less that 7. Post is 19, should be less that 15. (not concerned) 
She now weighs 7 big pounds.
We will test again at her next birthday just as a precaution.

Hurray for normal small Havs.!!!!
Thanks all for your prayers!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*What a little beauty*

Good things do come in small packages. She is beautiful.

I also have a tiny havanese. People think she is a six month old puppy...also because she has sort of big ears.

Congratulations and wonderful news.
Linda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:YEAH! :whoo:Great news!!! :whoo:YEAH! :whoo:
PS-she really reminds me of Oliver


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great news! She is such a cutie pie. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is wonderful news Carole! :whoo:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Good things do come in small packages. She is beautiful.
> 
> I also have a tiny havanese. People think she is a six month old puppy...also because she has sort of big ears.
> 
> ...


How tiny are your babies??
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :whoo:YEAH! :whoo:Great news!!! :whoo:YEAH! :whoo:
> PS-she really reminds me of Oliver


Actually Sally, both of mine remind me of both of yours, lol.
Carole


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:cheer2::angel:HALLELUIA!!:angel::cheer2: That's the MOST AWESOME news!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:That's exactly the kind of news I wanted to hear! :whoo:

:clap2: YEEHAW! :clap2:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

GREAT news ! I'm so glad your beautiful baby is well!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

That is great~
I have a small Hav also, my Daisy weighed in at 7.5 at the vet today~~


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Time for a great celebration!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great news Carole! Little Lulu is the best. From one small Hav owner to another...cheers!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Great News Carole:

Racquet can't wait to play with her

Elayne


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhhh I am so HAPPY!!!!!!!! Happy for you and Lulu Carole.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to read your good news, Carole!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Great News :cheer2:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Lulu is so cute . . . love her coloring. Glad everything is OK!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Wahooo what great news:whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soo Happy for you!!!! Go celebrate have fun enjoying your stress free weekend!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So happy to hear your news. Now you can go have fun with little Lulu, all 7 lbs. of her.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What a relief! Glad to hear all is well with adorable lil Lulu!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carole, that's the best news!! Yeah!! She's a beauty. Now you can relax and simply enjoy your tiny girl.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carole, that is GREAT news! What a relief! Give you tiny girl a hug!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carole - that is the best news!! I am so happy for you and little Lulu. Now you can relax and have some fun with that baby!
I love her golden ears - so pretty


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

So happy for you and Lulu - such fantastic news. Seven pounds. Wow - she really shot up and surprised you. And such a cutie too.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

*Thank you everone. It's really a strange feeling. * I'm just so used to worrying, LOL. Is anyone bothered by the 19 instead of 15?? Naw, shush up Carole....Now I have to get used to the feeling that she is fine.
yipee! You are all the greatest!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, at least allow yourself a few days of not worrying!!! LOL-- or I am sure you can find something else to worry about. Hmmm let's think? Are you sure your garden is perfect? what about your vacation ? Has that been all planned yet? Oh I have it... Do you have enough wine in the house? 

I like to worry too. But isn't it great that Lulu is perfect!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so happy for you and Lulu and the good test results. Congratulations on the weight gain too!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Missy. The vacation plans are going great. We all rented a big house on Lake Tahoe for the week of the 4th of July. Darn, that reminds me, I have to worry about sneaking the dogs in or getting a pet sitter. I'm also worried about those birds in the nest that are crying for food and no one knows where the mommy is. At least I don't have to worry about running out of things to worry about! 
How are your vacation plans going??
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Carole ~ I'm so glad you have great news. She sure is cute. She has the coloring of Gracie. Love her!! Have a wonderful time celebrating no more worries. So glad you have good results.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

vacation plans? what vacation plans? We are too worried about everything to commit to anything...LOL. I love being on vacation on 4th of July-- it's great to see how other's do fire works. Our favorite was driving from Sedona to Santa Fe and stopping in Gallup New Mexico on the 4th and watching amazing fireworks with the Navajo Nation right off the legendary rte 66. I am just so relieved for Lulu. a sigh of relief. Now about those baby birds...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Carole- What wonderful news! What a relief, I'm sure. I'm just thrilled for you and darling Lulu!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

That is fantastic! Nothing wrong with petite.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Fantastic!!!
What wonderful news! We're so happy for you!
Celebrate!

Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I love to hear good reports! As they say....."Great things come in small packages"!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Now that I know she is healthy, she better tow the line, haha
Thanks again everyone, for your kind words!!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:whoo: Yippie!! That's wonderful news! Nope! not bothered one bit by 19 instead of 15! The vet says she's fine! Now you can stop stressing on this and find something else to worry over! :whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great news. I love happy ending  Enjoy that baby.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah!! That's such good news and I'm so happy to hear it! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Fantastic news Carole!!! I'm so happy for you AND Lulu!  YAY!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad to read Lulu is doing well and she is just little! Keep doing whatever it is you are doing-it's working!!:thumb:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great news about Lulu. I wanted you to know that I checked this site from my blackberry from NYC because I was concerned about Lulu. I tried to post, but had trouble via the blackberry. I wanted you to know that I am thrilled to be able to cross one thing off my worry list.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Cheryl. I'm happy to oblige, lol. If your worry list gets too low let me know. Missy and I can always provide you with more....LOL.
xxoox


----------

